# Knocked a 3x3 down tonight.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry Longgun. I couldn't wait until you got here in November. I just had to go hunting today. :mrgreen: I'll save you a few.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go.

That's a neat picture.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A dream hunt of mine congrats


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> A dream hunt of mine congrats


Well SWB, you and a couple buddies are certainly invited to come up and hunt Sitkas up here. It'll cost you airfare, food and license/tags. We have two extra bedrooms and free use of six boats. We've been taken up on this offer many times (mostly ocean fishing this year) and it's always been a great time for everyone. Just something to keep in mind. Chuck.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty cool Chuck! Neat looking buck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a very nice Sitka. Well done. I'm with SW, dream hunt to spend some time on and think they are the prettiest deer. Thanks for posting!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats!8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Packout said:


> That is a very nice Sitka. Well done. I'm with SW, dream hunt to spend some time on and think they are the prettiest deer. Thanks for posting!


You're more than welcome to plan a hunt up here next year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the invite longbow. I may have to wait a few years though because next year my daughter has plans to try and make the USA archery team. That is going to take quite a few bucks and time. 

I think it would be an absolute blast to come up and visit!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry Longbow but that pretty deer wins the beauty contest. I'd put money on you against a spawned out old Salmon though.:mrgreen:-----SS


----------

